# Planked Sockeye Salmon



## porknpuha (Jul 15, 2016)

Tried some planked Salmon tonight

Added a little EVOO, salt and pepper and smoked/grilled on a Maple plank 













image.jpeg



__ porknpuha
__ Jul 15, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ porknpuha
__ Jul 15, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ porknpuha
__ Jul 15, 2016






Came out perfect and tasted great!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2016)

Great cook.   Never tried a plank.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks Great!

My planks, even after being soaked in white wine, come out way more charred. I do mine over high heat though.

My favorite way to prepare salmon...

If you haven't planked salmon, you need to!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## porknpuha (Jul 16, 2016)

I think my plank did not char up because  I had it in the BGE with lid closed.

It definitely warped pretty hard. I soaked for about 6 hours beforehand (not sure if that made a difference)

The Salmon was very moist I would recommend anyone that like likes fish to try this method.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 16, 2016)

PorknPuha said:


> I think my plank did not char up because  I had it in the BGE with lid closed.
> 
> It definitely warped pretty hard. I soaked for about 6 hours beforehand (not sure if that made a difference)
> 
> The Salmon was very moist I would recommend anyone that like likes fish to try this method.


I can see how the planks didn't char then.

I do mine over high heat on my gasser and the charring of the planks provides the smoke. Age old method of cooking salmon for sure..


----------



## porknpuha (Jul 29, 2016)

Here's another attempt at the plank 












image.jpeg



__ porknpuha
__ Jul 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ porknpuha
__ Jul 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ porknpuha
__ Jul 29, 2016





A little home made wine to go along with some Sockeye.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 30, 2016)

What I normally do is to soak the wood for 3-4 hours.  Get the grill up and running at a hot temp.  Put the plank on the grill with no fish on it.  Let the bottom side of the plank get toasted.  Flip over and then lay the Salmon on the charred side.  Grill until done.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachd (Jul 31, 2016)

I must try this I have about 100lbs of sockeye in my freezer now. Where do you get your planks at?


----------



## porknpuha (Jul 31, 2016)

Now I have hindsight I would prob just go to lowes and buy a coupe of UNTREATED Cedar Palings cut them to 16 -18 inch lengths and sand 

Then kaboom cheap planks for cooking.

Make sure the wood is untreated


----------

